# Bad owner!



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

So was a busy day yesterday, and Bender was hanging out as usual. I went out for the evening and hadn't let her out for a while, but figured she hadn't asked and didn't seem to want to go out in the cold, so fine. Came home and let the puppy out for a potty, got everyone fed, again she didn't seem interested in going out so figured she'd been out recently before I got home. 

I should have booted her out anyway!

This morning she got up and was pacing and so on and sure enough, had pee'd her bed, poor girlie! I'm pretty sure it wasn't a slow leak, as it was still warm (the things we chat about as dog owners), but she still wasn't happy about it anyway. 

So, note to self, let her out more often regardless of if she's asking or not and see if that was the issue. She's getting a bath this morning which she's likely not going to be thrilled about, but she's well overdue for a good scrub anyway!


----------

